# ABA Coolant Flow Diagram



## Watertrike (May 25, 2012)

I am putting a 2.0 into my Trike motorcycle and need a coolant flow diagram anyone got one to post or know whereto find one ??


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

The service manual:










IMAGE REFERENCE:
1. Expansion Tank (overflow reservoir)
2. Radiator
3. Coolant Pump W//thermostat
4. Engine
5. Heater Core
6. Oil Cooler


----------



## Watertrike (May 25, 2012)

*Coolant Flow*

Thank You


----------

